# Wo gibts RM Lenkergriffe?



## wilson (13. Dezember 2006)

Habe die am getesteten Element in der neuen Bike gesehen. Wo kann man die bestellen?


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2006)

Würde mich auf interessieren! Vor allen Dingen die Lenkerstopfen sind 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (14. Dezember 2006)

@all

Griffe und Lenkerstopfen werden kommen, es steht aber noch kein genauer Liefertermin fest !


----------



## Ani (14. Dezember 2006)

diese coolen roten griffe hätte ich auch gern 
wie ist n das, konnte man auf dem pisseligen bildchen in der bike nicht so genau erkennen, sind das schraubgriffe, die anbeiden seiten verschraubt sind? (ich bräuchte nämlich schraubgriffe die nur an einer seite verschraubt sind, da ich gripshift fahre).
derzeit hab ich diese good&evil griffe, sind zwar so ganz nett, aber halt nicht geschraubt und rutschen pro fahrt entsprechend 1-2mm nach außen... das nervt.


----------

